

Apple working on cheap 8GB iPhone 4 alongside worldmode iPhone 5 - anderzole
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/apple-working-cheap-8gb-iphone-4-alongside-wo

======
ansy
It should be noted that the 8gb iPhone 3GS was not available at launch. It was
added to the lineup as the budget option only after the iPhone 4 was released
[1]. So this should not be a real surprise.

The real question is what Apple will do with the 3GS. Will Apple keep it
available and turn it into a low-cost prepaid phone? Apple's own Tim Cook has
suggested Apple is exploring its options.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPhone_3GS#Timeline_of_iPhone_m...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPhone_3GS#Timeline_of_iPhone_models)

[2] [http://www.bgr.com/2011/08/05/low-cost-iphone-could-
launch-s...](http://www.bgr.com/2011/08/05/low-cost-iphone-could-launch-soon-
apple-execs-hope-to-settle-patent-disputes/)

